# RAM 1500 Electric fan to prevent over heating



## rbmarvin77 (Sep 19, 2011)

Doer anyone know of a electric fan that I can purchase that will help prevent over heating while I have the plow on? I know I can drop the blade to allow air flow and that helps but I would like to look into something more.
Spec's: 2008 Dodge RAM 1500 Western Ultramount Midweight


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

New heavy duty fan clutch should cure the problem. They're only about $75.


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

i have a '04 1500 and i'm having the same overheating problem. i made a air deflector this summer for my plow(we'll see if that helps). i've been searching throu plowsite and i keep reading the same upgrade fan clutch, fan clutch, fan clutch. so b4 the flakes start to fall, i will be replacing my fan clutch. But what does a upgraded fan clutch do exactly??


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Draws more air through the radiator preventing overheating. Had the same problem on my 04, new clutch, no problem.


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

peteo1;1488520 said:


> Draws more air through the radiator preventing overheating. Had the same problem on my 04, new clutch, no problem.


sweet. cant wait to do 100mph on the highway with my plow all the way up and the heat on low NOT full blast.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I removed the fan shroud, clutch/fan assembly and installed an electric fan assembly from a Chevy in my '01 Ram 2500. Works like a charm, colder AC in the summer with traffic, no overheating etc.

Tons more room in the bay and a tad bit more oomph w/o dragging the OEM clutch and fan assembly.


----------



## Mad Max 4x4 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a 2010 ram 1500 and would like to do the new heavy duty clutch fan. What is the part # for the clutch thanks very much


----------

